# Travel Destinations > Europe >  How much should budget a europe vacation?

## lifeonlake

Thinking about travel to Europe (particular interest in Greece or Italy), how much am I looking at? Thought about mediterranean cruise at first to see more countries, but it is too expensive (most of cruise priced at ~3000ppl) Is there any cheaper way to vacation in Europe?

----------


## GFI

One thing remember in your mind before going to Europe that it is really expensive so keep smart cash in your pocket then you will able to enjoy Europe beauty.

----------


## outbreakuk

I agree that its expensive to travel Europe. However, by considering an independent holiday provider you can easily save lots of your money and can travel in budget.

----------


## mikehussy

There are quite a few sites that you can search that will likely show you great hotels at the best prices available. Check out the website  and you will be able to compare prices on all the reputable travel sites in just a couple minutes. It's very convenient and will save you a bunch of time and money. Also, make sure you buy them online..





Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## adrina34smit

There are so many sites where you can search that will likely show you great hotels at the affordable range so you can check out the website and you will be able to compare prices on all the reputable travel sites in just a couple minutes.

----------


## igeorge

Definitely, Europe is pretty expensive as compare with others but I think Europe is the best for spending vacations specially in Switzerland, Spain etc.

----------


## MarkWilson

Planned budget is the basis for each trip , also to Europe  :Smile:

----------


## davidsmith36

Plans would Gave Toward the individuals who need now been there, something like that you might get a Practical point of view looking into the thing that you may use. Our numbers need aid always updated to guarantee that you get those practically up and coming data. Though you register looking into our website, free of charge, you might use our venture out arranging instruments will assistance you want your plan in front of your excursion much starts.

----------

